
NSA snooping is hurting U.S. tech companies’ bottom line - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/07/25/nsa-snooping-is-hurting-u-s-tech-companies-bottom-line/?tid=rssfeed
======
junto
This doesn't surprise me. I'm hoping that a few non-US companies start to take
advantage of this faux-pas and will look to provide innovative solutions like
their US counterparts.

I'm already actively looking for alternatives to AWS and Rackspace for
clients.

There is a lot of work to do. Companies like Google, Amazon, Microsoft and
Rackspace have a pretty impressive hard start in cloud computing. It isn't
just the technicalities of server provisioning and management to achieve, but
trust, billing and customer switching that will be key challenges for European
and Asian providers to achieve.

They now need to capitalise on the NSA debarcle and isolate other areas where
the US cloud provides are failing to deliver. I don't know what those failings
are, but there have to be some!

~~~
malandrew
It's just a matter of time. One of the great thing is that tools like Docker
and Vagrant give you options that allow you to keep your infrastructure
provider agnostic. We mainly lack tools to automate billing issues among
providers.

I wouldn't be surprised if you can eventually migrate your online business
from country to country on a regular basic eventually. e.g. Here's a list of
countries I want to operate in, here's what I'm willing to spend, here's how
long I want to operate continuously in one country for a set amount of time,
and here's how much redundancy I need. From there, you just let the software
perform regular migrations of your business.

------
diafygi
This is probably the most effective way to turn politicians around on the
issue. As sad as it may be, a "jobs vs. security" debate is much more
competitive in politics than "4th amendment vs. security" debate.

The more times you can fit "NSA" and "job-killing" into the same sentence, the
more politicians will start to question it.

